# Best tortoise species for personality?



## chelonologist

Hey all,

I'm taking a break from studying to pose a question I've been pondering. I'm wondering what everyone's favorite tortoise species is for personality. My top three are:

Desert tortoise
Hermann's tortoise
Bell's hingeback tortoise

These guys make me smile on a daily basis because of their awesome personalities. Does anyone know of other species that we could add to the list?


----------



## Tom

Oh good lord. This should have gone in the debatable section.

Anyone whose ever been around a sulcata will tell you they have the best personality by far. Unless you like shy, timid, fearful torts. Now I'm finding the the pardalis pardalis subspecies of the leopard tortoise is very similar.

Russians would be a close second or third. Those things ain't afraid of nothin'.

I guess everyone has a different idea of what the "best" personality is. I like them bold, boisterous and curious. Unafraid, active and outgoing. My three above certainly fit those characteristics.


----------



## tortoiseluvr

I would definitely agree that sulcatas have one of the best personalities because my experience has been they are never shy and enjoy a nice head rub. I personally think pancake tortoises are also amazing in there own way. Although I don't see them much besides feeding time they are still very sweet and interesting. Most people think they are very shy which is true, but not when they are out of their hiding spots and comfortable with you.


----------



## DeanS

Sulcata, hands down!


----------



## Az tortoise compound

top three (in order)
Sulcatas because Love to be touched and rubbed down
Redfoots because they are true clowns
Russians as Tom stated, afraid of nothing! Evel Kneivels of the tortoise world!


----------



## gummybearpoop

1. Galaps
2. Russians & Sulcatas
3. Redfoots, Radiateds, & Burmese Stars.

The drawback about Russians & Sulcatas is that they dig and can spend a lot of time in their burrows depending on where you live/conditions.

I hear captive desert tortoises are personable, but I have only observed desert tortoises in the wild


----------



## swager

Az tortoise compound said:


> top three (in order)
> Sulcatas because Love to be touched and rubbed down
> Redfoots because they are true clowns
> Russians as Tom stated, afraid of nothing! Evel Kneivels of the tortoise world!



really nice all three,..thanks for sharing,..


----------



## GBtortoises

Based on "personality" alone, mine would have to be:

1) Eastern Hermann's
2) Redfoots
3) Sulcata (with Burmese Browns a very close runner up).


----------



## Tracy Gould

I think all Torts are great i have a Hermanns and yer she can be nervous but she is just starting to be more trusting with me she will eat out of my hand and let me stroke her head after a few mins with her head pull back she will relax and fetch it out she will sit an watch me and likes to make mischief too


----------



## Terry Allan Hall

1) Eastern Hermann's (by a considerable margic )
2) Sulcata (with Iberians a very close runner up). 
3) Russian (with Redfoots a very close runner up).


----------



## Jacqui

The three with the most, in my own personal experience are:

1. Sulcata
2. Erosa hingebacks
3. Desert tortoise (but this is only based on one, so it's not quite as solid as the other two choices).
or based on several
3. Bells hingebacks


----------



## Alx910

I would have to say Russians too. They are super curious and all of ours love climbing . They will climb over anything and just drop off on the other side whether it's high or not . The one male always exaggerates. He'll be climbing over a 1" piece of driftwood but stick his head out so far it looks like it's going to fall off. haha


----------



## terryo

Since I only have one species, a Cherry Head, I have nothing to compare him with. He has a great personality, curious...to the point of being nosey....unafraid, but cautious. I always thought he was looking for food, when he followed me around the yard, but if I sit down to rest or sit reading a book, he will come and sit right by my foot and lean on it. But, if you really want personality.....there's nothing like a herd of boxie's to make you laugh out loud.....


----------



## spikethebest

which other species of tortoise can stop doing whatever it is doing (eating, walking, sleeping...etc) and without any hesitation stand up nice and straight as high as it can, and extend the neck out, and allow you rub it and pet it for hours!!!

not to mention they love to eat out of your hand. they NEVER poop in their sleeping area. they ALWAYS know when to go in the warm box or cool muddy watering hole depending on the weather. 

my all time personal favorite and will never change... 

THE ALL MIGHTY GALAPAGOS TORTOISE!!!!!!


----------



## tobibaby

Tom said:


> Oh good lord. This should have gone in the debatable section.
> 
> Anyone whose ever been around a sulcata will tell you they have the best personality by far. Unless you like shy, timid, fearful torts. Now I'm finding the the pardalis pardalis subspecies of the leopard tortoise is very similar.
> 
> Russians would be a close second or third. Those things ain't afraid of nothin'.
> 
> I guess everyone has a different idea of what the "best" personality is. I like them bold, boisterous and curious. Unafraid, active and outgoing. My three above certainly fit those characteristics.



Hi Tom,

was wondering when do they become friendly cuz my 2 months old sulcata is scared sometimes and sometimes super friendly where he lets me pet his little head ( that i want to bite cuz its soooooo cute), am i freakin him out by wanting to play with him, maybe a little too much lol, but he is so cute and he is so loved..


----------



## Badgemash

Just wondering what people would have to say about Aldabrans and this topic?


----------



## Yvonne G

Since I raised my two male Aldabrans without human attention, they really don't have much of a personality. But the past month or so I've been giving them a piece of fruit by hand in order to get some extra calcium into them, and they are now starting to look to me for treats. But they still don't have much of a personality. I'm sorry about that, because the Galops at the zoo are wonderful, people-oriented tortoises, raising up high and stretching out their necks to be rubbed, following you around for attention. I could have encouraged that too, but I messed up.


----------



## Tom

tobibaby said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh good lord. This should have gone in the debatable section.
> 
> Anyone whose ever been around a sulcata will tell you they have the best personality by far. Unless you like shy, timid, fearful torts. Now I'm finding the the pardalis pardalis subspecies of the leopard tortoise is very similar.
> 
> Russians would be a close second or third. Those things ain't afraid of nothin'.
> 
> I guess everyone has a different idea of what the "best" personality is. I like them bold, boisterous and curious. Unafraid, active and outgoing. My three above certainly fit those characteristics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tom,
> 
> was wondering when do they become friendly cuz my 2 months old sulcata is scared sometimes and sometimes super friendly where he lets me pet his little head ( that i want to bite cuz its soooooo cute), am i freakin him out by wanting to play with him, maybe a little too much lol, but he is so cute and he is so loved..
Click to expand...


I'll PM you. Don't want to hijack the thread.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall

emysemys said:


> Since I raised my two male Aldabrans without human attention, they really don't have much of a personality. But the past month or so I've been giving them a piece of fruit by hand in order to get some extra calcium into them, and they are now starting to look to me for treats. But they still don't have much of a personality. I'm sorry about that, because the Galops at the zoo are wonderful, people-oriented tortoises, raising up high and stretching out their necks to be rubbed, following you around for attention. I could have encouraged that too, but I messed up.



It's not too late to make "pets" out of 'em, I shouldn't think...I've had w/c adult tortoises learn to come to me for throat rubs and treats, so your's likely would, as well...just a matter of time.


----------



## moswen

well, for my own personal experience, tula (my greek) has the best personality so far! but i guess that may be because she gets at least 3 hours of hands-on social interaction every day from my daughter... i don't let her play with the babies yet.


----------



## biglove4bigtorts

I posed this same question when I was considering a species to work with it. From all accounts, the best tortoise that also fit the envronment I could most easily provide was the Manouria emys pahyeri. I know boxies and redfoots have great personalities, but I wanted something that gets large, but not something that couldn't tolerate indoor accomadtions in Winter. I adore sullies, galaps, and aldabras, but I can't offer a sully the right home and the other two are out of my price range, as well as being usuitable for my long term plans.

My 2 year old Manouria come out to investigate, if I cause any disturbance in there immediate area, before I have fed them for the day. They are shy, but quickle warm up to handling and head petting, once out for a time. They are rather inactive, coming out to pig out and then retreating to thier hide, but I expect that they will get more outgoing with age and size. It is natural for juveniles to be more wary and less personable, but once they associate you with food, you are thier knew beloved...a dog in a shell is what you'll have.


----------



## armandoarturo

I wouldn't know what to answer, because I have only been around DTs...
and red eareds, too, but I really don't like them...
I have 13 DTs so far... and all of them with different personalities!! 
I wouldn't just be able to circle them in just one personality as they are really different from each other...
I guess Tortoises personality depends a lot on how well she or he knows and trusts you, and how she/he feels in his area and things like that...


----------



## LisaS

I had a Hermann's tortoise for 21 years who understood everything I said and used to talk to me. She had me trained. She was a character. But I've known male Hermann's who were aggressive and biters.
My Redfoot tortoises are Labrador Retrievers trapped in shells. They're smart and affectionate, curious, vocal, very social and love to be handled.


----------



## Kolorbl1nd

Az tortoise compound said:


> Russians as Tom stated, afraid of nothing! Evel Kneivels of the tortoise world!



I named my Russian tort Tanker because he's afraid of nothing and is barely in his shell. He's so friendly and goes over and through anything that's in his way!


----------



## wrmitchell22

Az tortoise compound said:


> top three (in order)
> Sulcatas because Love to be touched and rubbed down
> Redfoots because they are true clowns
> Russians as Tom stated, afraid of nothing! Evel Kneivels of the tortoise world!



I agree with this order 100%


----------



## tyler0912

Redfoot by far!


----------



## Robert

I love Leopards, but I must say that I met my first Sulcata yesterday and WOW, that tort was full of personality!!!

That sulcata made my Princess Leia seem like a pretty little......


----------



## EricIvins

Any Tortoise will have "personality"........Even my Pancake Tortoises had it.......

The problem lies in the fact that "People" personalities sometimes don't mesh with "Tortoise" personalities.......Indivivdual perception comes into play, so there isn't a real answer........

With that said - You'll find people first mention the big Species - The wow factor is everything.........I remember the first Adult Aldabra I seen in person, and I've been hooked on big Tortoises ever since.......

I would rather ride a Tortoise than in a Prius anyday........


----------



## Az tortoise compound

Robert said:


> I love Leopards, but I must say that I met my first Sulcata yesterday and WOW, that tort was full of personality!!!
> 
> That sulcata made my Princess Leia seem like a pretty little......



Now now, Rob....


----------



## Robert

Prettly little princess is what I was going to say.....




Az tortoise compound said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love Leopards, but I must say that I met my first Sulcata yesterday and WOW, that tort was full of personality!!!
> 
> That sulcata made my Princess Leia seem like a pretty little......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now now, Rob....
Click to expand...


----------



## JeffG

I enjoy reading everyones opinion on this topic! The truth is though, very few people have kept a large number of different species, so it is really hard for most people to compare one species to all the others. I think it is pretty well established that sulcatas have really great personalities, and they are also kept by many people (unfortunately not me ) I think it would be really cool if people who have kept sulcatas AND another species could compare the other species to sulcatas. 

I am not saying sulcatas are the best (obviously, since I have never kept them), but I think that because they are kept by so many people they make a great baseline to measure other species against. 

I think my Burmese stars have incredible personalities, but the only thing I have to compare them to are my leopards, which I think are pretty cool too - just not as "bold" as the stars. I just don't think that my opinion carries much weight because my experience is so limited. I would love to hear how different species compare to the awesome sulcatas!


----------



## tyler0912

I agree with the above post ive only kept 1 redfoot first tortoise i prefer to have just the one because you can devote your time to that one instead of dishing your time here......there......everywhere!
This is just my opinion....
I do admire who do keep more than one and keep groups !
 x x


----------



## dmmj

My sulcata must be the oddball to everyone else, he is shy and timid and I have had him for 6 years now. While he does not act like he does not like me, he often runs away and hides. My russian on the other hand they all come running and act like I am the greatest thing since sliced bread.


----------



## dmarcus

Up until a few weeks ago all I have had was Sulcata's and now I have three box turtle hatchlings. I won't compare Vegas with the other because he is at the size where he does what he wants and not much bothers him...

Now Tejas is very timid most of the time, when we handle him to do anything he does his best to get away from us and if he see's us coming he will run and hide. Now the three box turtles have suprised me big time, if they see us coming they will stop what they are doing and just stare at us, after a few minutes of handling them they will want to be put down but they don't fight like Tejas. They allow us to rub there heads and some mornings when we go check on them we find them with there heads sticking out of the moss like they were waiting on us.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall

I've kept a sulcata, 3 Greeks, a Leopard, a Home's Hingeback, 5 Russians and 5 Hermann's, and very temporarily baby-sitted a red-foot...hardly makes me an expert, of course, but in terms of personality (and, just going by the personalities of the torts I've personally spent time with), I'd rate 'em in this order:

1 Hermann's (tons-o-personality!)
2 sulcata (very much like a Hermann's, in fact)
3 Greek (a bit shy at first, but eventually more interactive)
4 Russian (similar to Greeks)
5 Redfoot (similar to Greeks)
6 Leopard (always shy, but eventually less so)
7 Home's Hingeback (always very shy)


----------



## arby2774

My friend's sulcata, Max, is the most amazing. He is like a dog in a shell. Of course I love her leopard and my Roger. So far I have been lucky to have known the most friendly and outgoing torts ever!


----------



## terryo

I only have box turtles and Cherry Head's, so I have nothing else to compare them with. The Cherries are very sweet, curious and friendly, but the box turtles are absolute clowns. I don't think I've ever gone out to the turtle garden and watched them that I didn't laugh at something they did. Yesterday I gave Pi a strawberry. When they eat they make a little clicking sound that the others hear. Some of them ran over and tried to rob Pi's strawberry, but some were smart enough that when they saw her eating, they came to me to get one, instead of robbing Pi's. I really thought this was very smart........maybe it's just me. Of course by this time Pi was laying across her whole strawberry, trying to eat it from under her arm. Little clowns..


----------



## Terry Allan Hall

terryo said:


> I only have box turtles and Cherry Head's, so I have nothing else to compare them with. The Cherries are very sweet, curious and friendly, but the box turtles are absolute clowns. I don't think I've ever gone out to the turtle garden and watched them that I didn't laugh at something they did. Yesterday I gave Pi a strawberry. When they eat they make a little clicking sound that the others hear. Some of them ran over and tried to rob Pi's strawberry, but some were smart enough that when they saw her eating, they came to me to get one, instead of robbing Pi's. I really thought this was very smart........maybe it's just me. Of course by this time Pi was laying across her whole strawberry, trying to eat it from under her arm. Little clowns..



My daughter's box turtles are pretty funny...Orion will outright steal whatever treat Andromeda is enjoying and then scurry at top speed to their Cave...Andromeda will then just give Kat the "sad eyes" treatment until she gives her another treat. 

Can't wait until the new female (as yet un-named) comes out of quarantine, to see how she interacts w/ these two...


----------



## SnakeyeZ

I can only speak for two species, but I find my russian to have a great personality. Like Tom said - they ain't afraid of anything.


----------



## Tom

I like this debate. It tells me more about the people than it does the tortoises.


... and Terry Allen, my wife is not going to be happy with you when we end up with ANOTHER herd of tortoises. (Hermanni)


----------



## Terry Allan Hall

Tom said:


> I like this debate. It tells me more about the people than it does the tortoises.
> 
> 
> ... and Terry Allen, my wife is not going to be happy with you when we end up with ANOTHER herd of tortoises. (Hermanni)



OTOH, she just might be delighted! A tortoise with the BIG personality like a sulcata, but one that can be held in one hand!


----------

